
Profiling Python in Production - vorador
https://www.nylas.com/blog/performance/
======
joegross
Nice simple sampling technique.

I'm curious what this did for average request latency, as that's what really
matters for the clients.

Since this effectively measures wall-clock time and the process can spend time
waiting for replies from external resources (like local storage, memcache,
DBs), which don't consume CPU, did you consider identifying and separating
blocking calls into their own graphs?

It'd be nice to confirm/challenge the, "conventional wisdom" that app servers
spend most of their time waiting for external resources.

------
spang
Hey hey, Christine here from the Nylas crew. Happy to answer any questions
anyone has about this!

